# My babys unfortunate trip



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

So it started on Wednesday with my Ferret Sobek straining to have a bowl movement. After doing this for about an hour and a half, and now starting to whine when trying. I did some research and seen some information on ferrets straining to urinate, in doing my research I learnt that if your ferret has this problem it can be fatal and is very painful. So after freaking myself out I phoned Atlas animal hospital (Yes I still fully support them) The vet said that yes the guy who used to see rabbits and ferrets is in. Thank god. So at 8:00pm my friend comes to get me. They take x-rays after explaining that it maybe stones in the bladder. Oh great x-rays confirm that there is a bladder blockage and his bladder is about 3 times the regular size. So off he sends us to my favorite place Animal Emergency (last time we were there it was soooooo costly) there they confirm that yes there is stones and many of them. We need to do something immediately or he will continue to get worse. Ok so I settled on the less costly not so much better option to just temporary remove the blockage. Who won't after seeing the $2,000 - $3,000 price tag of the other option?

So we get all the necessary things done, and at 1:30am we are back home.

Next day I had to make an appointment with His family doctor. Oh great he's not in today. Now what. We are referred to a vet in port moody. So off we go to port moody. He had surgery yesterday and is now finally home. We are doing close monitoring and hopefully this are going to go good and the healing will be great.

So I wanted to share his x-rays since this is the first time I got to keep one.(Only because at atlas they could not get the burner working and they had to e-mail them to me) Ok so on his leg you can see the big white spot that is the wire from when he broke his leg last year. The line you see on both sides of his leg bones is his urethra. On the part behind his leg you see small marks going all up the urethra, These are the stones. Millions of them. You can also see the round thing in the back in front of his legs is his bladder. It is majorly enlarged.

Hope you enjoyed the extent of my x-ray readings.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Glad things are okay now...~ I know how much it can cost... my cat swallowed something stupid and cost me $1200 before....!

Take care!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol the joy of pets ah. Thats what this trip cost. The last one was $1700 no turning back now. Gotta keep going he,s worth to much now. Coulda had about 10 more for the price though. But he is my baby and I love him, even though he is rotten. 

Lession to all never get ferrets. lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have a few tanks.. husky, shnauzzer, pomeranian... 7 snakes... crested gecko... and all sorts of fun stuff... and you're telling me? LOL! It gets costly!


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow I think you got me beat. Good to know there are even crazyier people out there. lol I got 3 tanks, 2 cats and 3 ferrets. And after today that is my limit.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

oopss!! I guess i forgot to mention my maincoon.. largest breed of household cat.. 22lbs... eats more than my pomeranian.. my pomeranian is 6.8lb's... cant you believe how big it is?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

glad things r better now. Pets can be expensive


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear everything is better now, vets are expensive not long ago i spend over $400 on tyson...they are worth it


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Ferrets rock, I hope yours turns out ok. Good Luck


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like wedesday was a bad pet day. my cat was at the hospital all day too from vomitting blood and passing it in his b.m.

glad your little guy got his treatment and I hope he recovers soon. hes lucky to have such a good owner.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to hear he is better


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor little guy! Hope he's doing well! That x-ray is really neat.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys thank you everyone for your thoughts. Sobek is healing well and everything is working properly. We had a bit of a ruff go in the start but things are getting better. My poor baby is just lucky he is still a boy. lol The emergency was saying that they may have to make his urethra shorter and to do that they would have to take away his manlyhood. I won't mind if he was a girl but not to sure about his daddy. 
Thank you again everyone.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> sounds like wedesday was a bad pet day. my cat was at the hospital all day too from vomitting blood and passing it in his b.m.
> 
> glad your little guy got his treatment and I hope he recovers soon. hes lucky to have such a good owner.


I hope that your cat is doing better and they figured out what was wrong with him. It is so stressfull when pets get sick. Not only them but the cost makes it hard to.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

O.C.D Fishies said:


> I hope that your cat is doing better and they figured out what was wrong with him. It is so stressfull when pets get sick. Not only them but the cost makes it hard to.


Good to hear your little ferret is doing better now  I don't mind much paying the money, its nothing compared to loosing our little babies, it's just when you pay all that money to treat theym then they die anyways 

I never did find out what was wrong with Diesel. They kept him all day at the vets for observation and gave him some meds for his tummy/bowels but they sent him home because he seemed fine and no blood at the hospital. Well shortley after we got home he started vomitting and passing blood in his litter box. Nothing since then and he's acting/eating fine now. It's been a very strange ordeal.


----------



## AvianAquatics (Apr 29, 2010)

kaisa said:


> Good to hear your little ferret is doing better now  I don't mind much paying the money, its nothing compared to loosing our little babies, it's just when you pay all that money to treat theym then they die anyways
> 
> I never did find out what was wrong with Diesel. They kept him all day at the vets for observation and gave him some meds for his tummy/bowels but they sent him home because he seemed fine and no blood at the hospital. Well shortley after we got home he started vomitting and passing blood in his litter box. Nothing since then and he's acting/eating fine now. It's been a very strange ordeal.


I totally agree. It does suck when you spend so much money and they do not survive. My canary went to the Emergency, cost me $500 and didn't make it. Take good care of him because once he's gone he's gone. You'll never see him again


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> Good to hear your little ferret is doing better now  I don't mind much paying the money, its nothing compared to loosing our little babies, it's just when you pay all that money to treat theym then they die anyways
> 
> I never did find out what was wrong with Diesel. They kept him all day at the vets for observation and gave him some meds for his tummy/bowels but they sent him home because he seemed fine and no blood at the hospital. Well shortley after we got home he started vomitting and passing blood in his litter box. Nothing since then and he's acting/eating fine now. It's been a very strange ordeal.


I don't mind when you got the money. But no I am in debt. But I took them on they are my responsibility. And I love seeing his little face every morning, makes it all worth while.

That sucks when they find nothing, my cat is a hypochondriac so I know how you feel there. And when you spend the money and they still pass, you will always have piece of mind that you did what you could and it was beyond your control. I hope that Diesel is just being a spazz or it turns out to be nothing major.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

AvianAquatics said:


> I totally agree. It does suck when you spend so much money and they do not survive. My canary went to the Emergency, cost me $500 and didn't make it. Take good care of him because once he's gone he's gone. You'll never see him again


I can't even imagine being without them. I am really sorry to hear about your canary. You did what you could. These guys are little brats I tell you. They are my children, ones that will never grow up at that.


----------

